# Which Photoshop?



## Karen2582 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry for repeating this question....I didn't realize how many different versions there are of photoshop! Can anyone tell me the difference in cs3 and cs5. I need to purchase one or the other and can't decide!

Thanks


----------



## cnutco (Oct 14, 2010)

Not sure the diff, but if I did not have CS3 already and was looking to get PS, I would get *CS5* with out thinking about CS3.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Oct 14, 2010)

CS5 is the newest version of Photoshop.  Before it was CS4, then CS3....you get the idea.

If you're going to buy the program, CS5 is well worth it, even for the content aware fill feature. It can do amazing things.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 14, 2010)

> the difference in cs3 and cs5


It's like the difference between a 2005 Honda Accord and a 2010 Honda Accord.  

CS5 is newer and has more options.  :er:

You might also consider Photoshop Elements (whatever the latest version is).  It does most of the things that Photoshop does, but at a much lower price.


----------



## tom r (Oct 14, 2010)

CS5 rocks compared to 3


----------



## snichols (Oct 20, 2010)

I would also recommend Photoshop Elelements. It will do about 80% of what full-blown Photoshop will do for a heck of a lot less. OK, it can't do RGB to CMYK conversions, but your printer can always do them. 

In terms of layers its fine for most jobs.

Steve Nichols
Author of "Better PR and Editorial Photography" 
See *Learn how to take editorial and PR images you can be proud of*


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 20, 2010)

(Insert bad advice here)


----------



## ann (Oct 20, 2010)

RIGHT, what kind of advice is that..........no wonder Adobe is so picky about their product.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, awful advice, but I can say that kind of thing because I'm in high school and have no risks involved. But gah, you're right.  Some things should be left unsaid.  I just think that the price difference is kind of ridiculous.. & with the range of students it's offered to I kind of question the intent of the student package...  How many kindergarteners do you know that are photoshop prodigies and offer professional retouching services?  I don't understand why a kindergarten child can buy photoshop for $200   It's clearly not aimed at the kindergartener as the target audience - it's aimed at the parent IMO


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 20, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> Yeah, awful advice, but I can say that kind of thing because I'm in high school and have no risks involved. But gah, you're right. Some things should be left unsaid. I just think that the price difference is kind of ridiculous.. & with the range of students it's offered to I kind of question the intent of the student package... How many kindergarteners do you know that are photoshop prodigies and offer professional retouching services? I don't understand why a kindergarten child can buy photoshop for $200  It's clearly not aimed at the kindergartener as the target audience - it's aimed at the parent IMO


 


Wait till college. CS5 for $20.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 20, 2010)

$20? Really?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 20, 2010)

thats what my buddy picked it up for.   of course according to the terms your supposed to remove the program when you your done with school. but somehow i think allot of people will forget to do that.


----------



## chmille (Oct 20, 2010)

I have CS5 and I love it! , the only downfall though, is that some of the presets that they had in CS3, like the lighting options, they are gone because CS5 is a 32 bit and it can only run on a 16 bit.  And I didn't have CS3, so there's no way for me to get the lighting thing. but other than that CS5.


----------



## KmH (Oct 20, 2010)

snichols said:


> I would also recommend Photoshop Elelements. It will do about 80% of what full-blown Photoshop will do....


The 80% number is often touted, and from having used both, is clearly not close to being accurate.

Photoshop Elements has about 40% of the capabilites that Photoshop CS has, if that.

Consider that Elements comes with a *very* stripped down version of the standalone application ACR, has a near useless image browser (Elements has Organizer. CS has Bridge), cannot do 16-bit depth edits, and lacks a ton of the tool, layer, and feature options Photoshop has.


----------



## andyroy (Oct 20, 2010)

CS5 is a best version, i use this from last two months and really satisfied with this, updated version and nice future in there. you can try this, good one.


----------



## KmH (Oct 20, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> ... I just think that the price difference is kind of ridiculous..


Adobe knows that 1 of every 3 copies of their software in use today _is a pirated/stolen copy_. (One might wonder how they know that.)

Once someone has purchased and registered their copy of Photoshop, they can upgrade for much less than the full retail price, as long as the release they bought is not to old. You must have at least CS2 to get upgragde pricing for CS5.

People who qualify to, and do buy a Student Edition, also are allowed to later upgrade for the same upgrade price as people who paid full retail.

So, as an example, someone who had bought, and registered a legal copy of the Student Edition of CS3 Extended ($199), would be allowed to upgrade to the regular retail version of CS5 for $199 or they would also have the option of upgrading to CS5 Extended for $349.


----------



## myfotoguy (Oct 20, 2010)

FattyMcJ said:


> CS5 is the newest version of Photoshop. Before it was CS4, then CS3....you get the idea.
> 
> If you're going to buy the program, CS5 is well worth it, even for the content aware fill feature. It can do amazing things.


It looke like they just recently added that to Elements in their Elements Version 9. Adobe's words I read from a blog...

" _The Content Aware Fill technology introduced with Photoshop CS5 is one of our most exciting innovations ever, so were thrilled to be able to make it accessible to photo and video enthusiasts in this latest Elements release_"


----------



## puzopia (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree, CS5 is the best so far.   The content aware features are such time savers I can't even begin to tell you.


----------



## leaving0hio (Oct 21, 2010)

12sndsgood said:


> thats what my buddy picked it up for.   of course according to the terms your supposed to remove the program when you your done with school. but somehow i think allot of people will forget to do that.



Apparently they'll allow you to purchase a student copy at a reduced price (as in, I assume, cheaper than the usual student copy) when you're covered under that deal. If I remember correctly, Adobe allows student copies to be used for commercial work after school, and they're eligible to be upgraded using normal upgrade editions.

Mind, this information may be wrong and completely out of date. As my university gets all of its Adobe products for free, I haven't really checked up much more on it.


----------

